# magienstoff farmen...



## Sebasti92 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein mage lvl 70 und habe schneider auf 225 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will so schnell wie möglich das feuer/arkan set haben... brauche magiestoff. Kann wer mir helfen? Soll ich im ah kaufen für 3g je 20 oder soll ich selber farmen?

Danke!
MfG Seb!


----------



## Grivok (18. Oktober 2007)

naja magiestoff ist eigentlich recht leicht gefarmt...
feralas die bärchen oder teufelswald die bärchen am anfang
die geben auch noch ruf bei holzschlundfeste

ansonsten ist natürlich mit 70 leichter geld auf der SW zu farmen und mats zu kaufen


----------



## vikale (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Machst du n Solo Uldaman Run.
Da drin droppt das wirklich jeder mob.
Und die blauen Items die dort Random Droppen verkaufste sau teuer an gepimpte PvP Twinks übers AH.
PS: Welcher Server bist, ich bräcuht da so 2 schwerter für mein schurki^^ "Gin-Suu Schwert"

mfg.vikale


----------



## Radängel (28. Oktober 2007)

in tanaris die ruinen mit den ogern da droppt auch massig magiestoff


----------



## Shad0wz (8. November 2007)

vikale schrieb:


> Hi,
> Machst du n Solo Uldaman Run.
> Da drin droppt das wirklich jeder mob.
> Und die blauen Items die dort Random Droppen verkaufste sau teuer an gepimpte PvP Twinks übers AH.
> ...



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So hab ichs damals auch gemacht. Ging recht schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ich nur empfehlen.

mfg Shadowz


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2007)

in Ferelas ist auch ne gute stelle das lager der Grimtazen.oder wie dei heissen


----------



## Geige (6. August 2008)

3g ist doch eh fast nix!
kaufs im ah und verdien selber geld über farmen von hochlvligen sachen oder dailys


----------



## Thaielb (6. August 2008)

Wenn ich mal eben Magiestoff brauche gehe ich ins Hinterland bei den Trollen. Es dropt fast jeder Stoff, dazu Mojo (fürs AH) und ab und zu Wildranken.
Muss da eh mal wieder hin, da ich bei den Gnomen noch keinen abgegeben habe.


----------

